

The real CrowdSelling Platform Launched - soldatenko
https://www.intubus.com/

======
igvadaimon
Old friend of mine launched [https://sellfy.com/](https://sellfy.com/) a
couple of years ago, wonder how he's doing now.

~~~
soldatenko
Gumroad last year raised about $8M. How's Sellfy?

~~~
igvadaimon
I have no idea.. ;) I guess I'll have to ask him.

------
nppc
e-junkie has been doing this for ages. But considering the service is free at
the moment, it might gain some traction.

~~~
steelcm
the site mentions a 5% commission fee on any sale - which is higher than
comparable sites like Etsy (3.5%).

~~~
soldatenko
Etsy does not solve the distribution problem. Embed the Intubus widget on your
blog and your content will be appears on thousands of websites.

